# Consolidated Billing for SNF---help!



## taran (Jul 1, 2010)

I work in a Neurology office.  When we perform certain diagnostic tests on a patient who resides in a skilled nursing facility, Medicare takes the money back stating it is subject to consolidated billing.  We then try and recoup the payment directly from the facility.  My question is should we receive payment in full (what Medicare originally paid us) from the skilled nursing facility or just the technical component payment?  If that is the case, how could I be paid for the professional component?


----------



## fredabrinson (Jul 5, 2010)

*CMS Website link*

Tarak,

Below is the link to the CMS website for SNF.  Hopefully you can find some answers there!

http://www.cms.gov/SNFPPS/05_ConsolidatedBilling.asp#TopOfPage

Good luck!


----------



## dclark7 (Jul 8, 2010)

The professional component can be billed to Medicare with a 26 modifier.  The SNF is responsible for paying the technical component.  They usually pay the medicare allowed amount for the technical component.  We try to verify the patient's SNF status prior to their appointment so that we can bill appropriately at that time.


----------



## taran (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you both so much!


----------



## kwagner (Jul 19, 2010)

How do you verify patient's SNF status. We have had many problems with this issue. I think we will check status as well, but want to know how to do it. I am a little bit clueless.


----------



## dclark7 (Jul 20, 2010)

We just call the SNF (most patients come with paper work that needs to be completed) and ask if they are presently there under a Part A covered stay.  Sometimes you get shuttled to a couple of different people before you find the one who has the answer, but eventual someone does know.

Doreen, CPC


----------

